# Maverick ET-733 vs  ThermoWorks Thermapen Instant Read Thermometer



## rob sicc (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm not sure if I asked this question already but if I have a Maverick ET-733, do I need an instant read thermometer?

I'm sure it's a neat tool to have anyway but do i need it if (when) I buy the Maverick ET-733?


----------



## dandl93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Rob Sicc said:


> I'm not sure if I asked this question already but if I have a Maverick ET-733, do I need an instant read thermometer?
> 
> I'm sure it's a neat tool to have anyway but do i need it if (when) I buy the Maverick ET-733?


I bought the Mav Protemp pen therm when I bought my ET-733.I would go with out the ET-733 before the Therm Pen.When I do bigger cooks using my Smoker and Grill at the same time it is a handy tool for muilti types of meat.I also have my own milk cows so every day we use it when heating raw milk.My extra milk goes to a local lady that makes cheese.I plan to start making my own cheese in the future the Yherm pen will be needed.

Dan


----------



## knifebld (Aug 1, 2014)

I started with the Maverick ET-733 (I do not own an Instant Read Thermometer) and for me I could not imagine smoking without it.

For me, the Maverick is a must because the factory installed thermometer on my WSM does not indicate an accurate temp in the chamber. I also do not like to constantly open up the smoker while I am smoking, so not sure I would use a thermapen as much.

I do plan on getting a thermapen eventually (will add it to my Christmas list), but IMHO, when starting the Maverick is the best buy.


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks guys.

The fact that the MET-733 is much cheaper makes it the easier decision.  Then like others, I will add the instant read thermometer to my christmas list.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 1, 2014)

I bought the Mini therm pen, not as expensive always nice to double check temps - I would. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## casmurf (Aug 1, 2014)

Maverick is my go to. I also use a EXTECH 39272 its about half the price of a Thermapen.

Jerry S.


----------



## timberjet (Aug 1, 2014)

I have had this CIA analog probe for several years that is spot on. It takes 20-30 seconds to dial up but heck. Thats good enough for me. 15 bucks. CIA Culinary Institute of America. I think I got it at a high end cooking store if memory serves me. I would love to have a Thermapen but I have not ever found that I need one right now. I do have the Maverick ET 732 which replaced two Redi Checks, which still work by the way. Love all of them and can't wait to upgrade to the 733 or better yet the I-grill mini once they make it compatible with windows phone. If that ever happens.


----------



## dr k (Aug 1, 2014)

I think an instant read and digital probes for meat and cooking chamber are both great.  I got several dial instant reads years ago that are usually $10 with the plastic sleeve/shirt pocket clip but were on sale for a dollar.  All the ones that were on the shelf at the same temp I bought, and they all boil tested at 212*F.  If your needing to check temps constantly for meats, soups, buffet holding safe temps, get a thermapen.  If 5 seconds is acceptable for a read, then get an instant read dial therm.  All that being said, I have to have an accurate chamber cooking temp at grate level where my food is for consistency.  Otherwise it's like cooking in an oven with no temp dial just an on off switch.


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 1, 2014)

knifebld said:


> I started with the Maverick ET-733 (I do not own an Instant Read Thermometer) and for me I could not imagine smoking without it.
> 
> For me, the Maverick is a must because the factory installed thermometer on my WSM does not indicate an accurate temp in the chamber. I also do not like to constantly open up the smoker while I am smoking, so not sure I would use a thermapen as much.
> 
> I do plan on getting a thermapen eventually (will add it to my Christmas list), but IMHO, when starting the Maverick is the best buy.


Thanks


----------

